# Lexington Feet Fest 2019- 3 Rounds of Feet! (December 31st)



## Loser (Dec 3, 2019)

Lexington, MA, USA





__





Lexington Feet Fest 2019 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org





3 Rounds of Feet because its the best event. Competition only runs from noon-3pm, so travelling shouldn't be heard for anyone within several hours .


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 3, 2019)

Come one, come all for the best event.
FEET
Only Feet.
Nothing but Feet.
That’s right.
Can you think of anything better?
No, you can’t.
Why?
Because Feet is objectively the best event.


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 4, 2019)

For anyone not on the eastern seaboard: Small Cheese 2019 will also have 3 rounds of Feet, as well as 4x4 with feet, and some side events (2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 4BLD, and Skewb) on December 30th.


----------



## Loser (Dec 4, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> For anyone not on the eastern seaboard: Small Cheese 2019 will also have 3 rounds of Feet, as well as 4x4 with feet, and some side events (2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 4BLD, and Skewb) on December 30th.


I might be there xd, will be like 4.5 hours away for Xmas break


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 4, 2019)

This comp is currently the last chance in the Western Hemishpere to compete in feet: last chance


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Dec 4, 2019)

This competition will have the last (unless they re add it lol) official feet solve ever. The only other competition on that day with feet is a two day comp holding feet the 30th.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 22, 2019)

Hey guys!

You have 5 hours to sign up for the last competition with feet ever, so do it now if you want to come!


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 23, 2019)

Registration has been moved back! You have 4 more days to sign up! Come!


----------

